# 40 hour fast?



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I want to add fasting into my diet.. I'm currently in keto and have been for a while but wanted to add IF prob twice a week

I was recommend doing a 40hour fast from a ukm member and just want more information on benefits and experiences ..

This was the post

...................

One 40 hour fast.

Exactly as it sounds. Sounds scary yes, but bear with me. Why 40 hours? Well Leangains users will usually have a 16 hour fasting set-up. So this is just skipping an entire day of meals followed by keeping to the usual 'feeding-window' the following day.

So what would this look like if your schedule is as mentioned above?

Feast on Sunday and finish eating by 8pm. (Your usual 'feeding-window' end time.)

Monday, eat nothing, don't train.

Tuesday, break your fast at 12pm, rest-day macros. (Your usual 'feeding-window' lunch time.)

Wednesday resume training schedule.

.....................

Can anyone give me any advise? I'm currently fasting and so far a total of 15 hours


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Did you see the docu on this?

If you can do it great. But a bit too much for me


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Did you see the docu on this?
> 
> If you can do it great. But a bit too much for me


No what docu? I haven't lived in England for a year!

Yeah I can prob do it half way through now it's 6pm so il prob just go be early and then it won't be too long tomorrow before I can feed again!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It might have been panorama. It was called fast to live or somthink like that


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> It might have been panorama. It was called fast to live or somthink like that


Ah okay..

Does anyone know the major benefits or any general advise?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Errrr drink water don't eat 

It spoke about better blood pressure and living longer by regulating IGF production. Sounds alright


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

wow, bet that is hard to do and takes some willpower. I'm getting hungry just thinking about it lol. good luck.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

it will be interesting to see how this goes


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

The documentary is found on youtube called "Eat, Fast and Live Longer"

It's pretty incredible.

I'd suggest maybe 2 x 24 hour fasts per week, like the documentary states. 40 hours is very extreme all in one go!!

Good luck though


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Well I'm on hr 24 and I know I can go 40hrs as il be going to bed soon and just have to wait till 2pm tomorrow before I can eat

I went to the gym this arvo as well and had a run, probably stupid of me but I was in a mood when the only thing that would shake me out of it was pushing myself on the treadmill

I haven't see the docu but sounds interesting.

What are the major benefits ? I need to so some more research but its always good to have hands on advise


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Woke up feeling fine and less bloated and generally thinner! 32.5hrs done !


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Weren't u told no gym on fasting day?

I don't see the benefit of this whatsoever. You feel thinner... NO WONDER - you've just starved yourself.

I'm a firm believer in sustainable, healthy, balanced diets and not starving yourself to lose weight.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Weren't u told no gym on fasting day?
> 
> I don't see the benefit of this whatsoever. You feel thinner... NO WONDER - you've just starved yourself.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in sustainable, healthy, balanced diets and not starving yourself to lose weight.


I felt real bloated after a weekend of drinking and this morning woke up feeling that gone so i know its definitely worked, I'm not starving myself I just wanted to see if I could do the 40hr fast and so far on 36hrs so I know I can do it , it was a mental thing more than anything


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Weren't u told no gym on fasting day?
> 
> I don't see the benefit of this whatsoever. You feel thinner... NO WONDER - you've just starved yourself.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in sustainable, healthy, balanced diets and not starving yourself to lose weight.


True!! It works after like 6 days

Starving yourself!! ?? Your body automatically goes into shut down mode and holds on to all the fat it can! It return you loose muscle not the fat!!

This isn't good !

Completely agree with @RXQueenie


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

misshayley said:


> I felt real bloated after a weekend of drinking and this morning woke up feeling that gone so i know its definitely worked, I'm not starving myself I just wanted to see if I could do the 40hr fast and so far on 36hrs so I know I can do it , it was a mental thing more than anything


Of course it worked. Your body has no fuel. Even the fasting days on that documentary had 500 cals in them.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

misshayley said:


> I felt real bloated after a weekend of drinking and this morning woke up feeling that gone so i know its definitely worked, I'm not starving myself I just wanted to see if I could do the 40hr fast and so far on 36hrs so I know I can do it , it was a mental thing more than anything


Did you make it?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> Did you make it?


Sure did


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> Did you make it?


Now just going to do 16hr fast .. U had good results didn't u?


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Now just going to do 16hr fast .. U had good results didn't u?


Using the 16 hour fast I had great results. Lost nearly 30lbs in around 2 months. Couldn't be happier.

Sometimes I pushed for a 19 hour fast. Other days I was very lenient and didn't bother fasting at all. I still ate the things I loved in my eating window too!

What are your goals?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> Using the 16 hour fast I had great results. Lost nearly 30lbs in around 2 months. Couldn't be happier.
> 
> Sometimes I pushed for a 19 hour fast. Other days I was very lenient and didn't bother fasting at all. I still ate the things I loved in my eating window too!
> 
> What are your goals?


I did 16 hours today.. I don't find it any drama fasting for that long especially after doing the 40hr fast on Monday!

I want to lose fat, I'm training well doing alot of cardio and added weights .. Plus I'm in keto 6 days a week then 7th day carb up! I've set out a meal plan which is around 1600 cals and around 5-8g a day carbs so here's hoping everything combined will give me an extra push xx


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok, well good luck!! keep us all updated on how you get on! I'm sure if you stick to your plan you'll lose whatever fat you're trying to get rid of!


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Utterfocus said:


> True!! It works after like 6 days
> 
> Starving yourself!! ?? Your body automatically goes into shut down mode and holds on to all the fat it can! It return you loose muscle not the fat!!
> 
> ...


You can go up to 72hrs before your body goes in to starvation mode your body doesn't like to burn muscle.

http://www.leangains.com/2010/10/top-ten-fasting-myths-debunked.html

Read Myth 4

Yes you would lose some muscle on IF but I'm sure your body will burn more fat that is if you got enough of it.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck misshayley sounds like your coping well with it

I usually struggle with the no eating towards the end of the day so been getting about 18 hour fast done then eating window finishing at 7pm.

All going well so far


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

You are all mental !!!!

Best of luck to you tho - never something I would consider myself.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Good luck misshayley sounds like your coping well with it
> 
> I usually struggle with the no eating towards the end of the day so been getting about 18 hour fast done then eating window finishing at 7pm.
> 
> All going well so far


When's your weigh in?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Do you really need to do this?

Why not just keep a very clean diet balanced throughout the day?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Rusky87 said:


> When's your weigh in?


Monday mate.

Resisting the temptation to weigh sooner even though im quite curious.

Been doing small amounts of cardio too so hoping for a good result come Monday


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

needle said:


> Do you really need to do this?
> 
> Why not just keep a very clean diet balanced throughout the day?


I think it depends on what suits your personality mate.

I found that eating a calorie deficit throughout the day was alot harder than IF


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Monday mate.
> 
> Resisting the temptation to weigh sooner even though im quite curious.
> 
> Been doing small amounts of cardio too so hoping for a good result come Monday


Haha, I know the feeling. I always give up in the end. Now I just weigh myself everyday. I'm not really bothered about the number on the scale though. As long I look better in the mirror and feel more confident in my clothes, I'm happy. So don't get too bogged down with the numbers, pal!


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Bashy said:


> I think it depends on what suits your personality mate.
> 
> I found that eating a calorie deficit throughout the day was alot harder than IF


That's fair enough, I cant imagine not eating for 4 hours never mind 40hours lol


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Rusky87 said:


> Haha, I know the feeling. I always give up in the end. Now I just weigh myself everyday. I'm not really bothered about the number on the scale though. As long I look better in the mirror and feel more confident in my clothes, I'm happy. So don't get too bogged down with the numbers, pal!


Nah I wont, im just trying to document weight loss per week thats all.

I may crack before then though who know


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

needle said:


> That's fair enough, I cant imagine not eating for 4 hours never mind 40hours lol


God damn 40 hours would be pushing it im not quite doing that.

Just going for 18 hour fasts but as the majority of it is while im asleep its not too hard especially as I used to have to force myself to eat in the mornings


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Bashy said:


> God damn 40 hours would be pushing it im not quite doing that.
> 
> Just going for 18 hour fasts but as the majority of it is while im asleep its not too hard especially as I used to have to force myself to eat in the mornings


40hours was prob a little stupid but it's set me up! I just hope this IF business makes some difference


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

misshayley said:


> 40hours was prob a little stupid but it's set me up! I just hope this IF business makes some difference


worked for me


----------

